# My first painting:



## Rick Keeble (Jul 12, 2017)

Being a lover of Celtic and Norse mythology, my first painting had to be of the Alfather, Othin. Odin has many names, he also has 2 brothers, Vili and Ve, and 3 sons, the well known Thor, and the lesser known Baldr and Vidarr.

Some of you may have heard of the cosmic tree of life, Yggdrasil. "Ygg", another of Odin's names, and "drasil" means horse. Odin may well be the Alfather, but even he had a father, Borr, and his father was Buri. Here I go rambling again. Any question relating to painting or myth, please, feel free to ask me.

​


----------



## bobo (Jul 12, 2017)

Interesting - is that a computer painting - or a hand painting ??


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2017)

bobo said:


> Interesting - is that a computer painting - or a hand painting ??




Yes, good question! Inquiring minds want to know...hahaaa, this is realllly good, looks like it would make a fabulous book cover...


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 12, 2017)

Hand painted. Using metallic colours for the silver and gold!


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 12, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Yes, good question! Inquiring minds want to know...hahaaa, this is realllly good, looks like it would make a fabulous book cover...


 Hand painted.


----------



## PiP (Jul 12, 2017)

This is amazing, Rick. When I see painting such as this, I wish I could be as creative!


----------



## sas (Jul 12, 2017)

A Wow from me!

Crap, and just when I was going to break out my paints & canvas, I am forced to look at talent!  What the f***?  I was ready to drag my art stuff from basement to screened porch tomorrow. I'll have to go back to body painting someone. Anyone up for it?  I do great buttock butterflies. Really.


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 12, 2017)

I prefer painting sticks actually! Let me see if I can load a couple of shots!


----------



## JonathanD (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice! It has the feeling of the mid evil drawing style. Like the ones in the old bestiaries and such.
Good job.


----------



## Ultraroel (Jul 14, 2017)

I like this, though I wonder what that stick is used for?


----------



## jackjohn (Jul 14, 2017)

Rick Keeble said:


> Being a lover of Celtic and Norse mythology, my first painting had to be of the Alfather, Othin. Odin has many names, he also has 2 brothers, Vili and Ve, and 3 sons, the well known Thor, and the lesser known Baldr and Vidarr.
> 
> Some of you may have heard of the cosmic tree of life, Yggdrasil. "Ygg", another of Odin's names, and "drasil" means horse. Odin may well be the Alfather, but even he had a father, Borr, and his father was Buri. Here I go rambling again. Any question relating to painting or myth, please, feel free to ask me.
> View attachment 18780​



Amazing. I wish I could be creative.


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 19, 2017)

Ultraroel said:


> I like this, though I wonder what that stick is used for?



They are good for clogged toilets and then poking fun! LOL...


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 23, 2017)

Rick, if this is your first painting please do not post your second for I shall have to give all my painting supplies away! Seriously, amazing work.



​
This piece brings two artists to mind - Aubrey Beardsley who's themes also concerned mythology and was very much apart of the 1890's "Poster Movement". Years ago, I had one of his framed in my NYC studio apt. Beardsley was all the rage then.



> Originally Posted by* Rick Keeble*
> 
> Hand painted. Using metallic colours for the silver and gold!


 Now, Gustav Klimt comes to mind, his using his father's (a gold engraver) gold scrapings for his paintings. Are there other mediums you employed in this piece?

Amazing artist, you are! Please post more _(even if they are stick drawings of people!) _Laurie


----------



## olive12 (Aug 2, 2017)

This is beautiful! Well done for your FIRST attempt!!!!


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

That painting is amazing!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 4, 2017)

Yea, I agree, your first attempt is pretty amazing. It's beautiful,  but it feels incomplete...
Looking forward to seeing and hearing more of your work.


----------

